# Sheepshead - Destin bridge



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple of days ago we had a decent bite on sheepshead for about an hour. Got only 8 and lost that many, but they ran about 4 to 7-8 pounds. Plenty of filets for many meals.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great video! Those are some super nice sized Sheeps.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some good ones. Those wraps work good on em.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Where do you find the mesh tubes? We freeze our oysters on a cookie sheet. It helps keep them on but that mesh looks like the trick.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great fish and those tubes are great,bout time some thing was made that works. Going to place my order for some and give them a shot. I love me some poor mans trigger fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Eglinhunter said:


> Where do you find the mesh tubes? We freeze our oysters on a cookie sheet. It helps keep them on but that mesh looks like the trick.[/quo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

lees way2 said:


> Great fish and those tubes are great,bout time some thing was made that works. Going to place my order for some and give them a shot. I love me some poor mans trigger fish.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> You won't be sorry using the wrap.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

*Great video*

What were the tide conditions? how deep were the fish hanging and in what depth? I appreciate the video. Can you tell me more about the wraps you use?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

CaptainPJ said:


> What were the tide conditions? how deep were the fish hanging and in what depth? I appreciate the video. Can you tell me more about the wraps you use?
> 
> We were fishing just off the bottom in about 20 ft.
> 
> ...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice!!! Love sheep fishing and it's nice to have an official report of them in Destin. 

The law ever hassle you about being on the pilings? Do you tie off to them?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

NKlamerus said:


> Nice!!! Love sheep fishing and it's nice to have an official report of them in Destin.
> 
> The law ever hassle you about being on the pilings? Do you tie off to them?



The law, no. There were other people on the pilings as well. Also several boats were tied to pilings and fishing from the boat. Just don't do so in the channel.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

fishwalton said:


> The law, no. There were other people on the pilings as well.


Good to know, we've gotten a warning for tying off to mid-bay even though we were still on the boat. 

Definitely need to plan a trip out there now! Feel free to say hello if you ever see the boat with a purple window tint


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

NKlamerus said:


> Good to know, we've gotten a warning for tying off to mid-bay even though we were still on the boat.
> 
> Definitely need to plan a trip out there now! Feel free to say hello if you ever see the boat with a purple window tint


Maybe they thought you would pull the bridge down and disrupt toll fees. 

Geeeeezzzz!


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Eglinhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you find the mesh tubes? We freeze our oysters on a cookie sheet. It helps keep them on but that mesh looks like the trick.[/quo
> ...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

NKlamerus said:


> Nice!!! Love sheep fishing and it's nice to have an official report of them in Destin.
> 
> The law ever hassle you about being on the pilings? Do you tie off to them?



There are several Destin Bridge sheepshead videos on YouTube doing basically the same thing we were doing except for the wrap.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I appreciate the info and the cool video. We just started to concentrate on wheelies here in panama city. 
I'm looking forward to trying wraps. I ordered some tubular gauze.I'll report back how that works. Friday is looking good westherwis. A little cold, but good.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

That's sheepies not wheelies. Stupid predictive spelling.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great report!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Fantastic video and product. Sub'd your channel.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Whats the difference between type 1 and the 3's you used in the video?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Riverfan said:


> Whats the difference between type 1 and the 3's you used in the video?


I don't know other than the explanation on the vendors website......

https://www.wrapfishingsystem.com/questions--answers.html

I'm not the vendor....I just went fishing with him.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Riverfan said:


> Whats the difference between type 1 and the 3's you used in the video?


Looks like mesh size. Pretty neat, local product.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Video - getting ready to fish*

After shucking a few oysters here is a raw video I made of us getting ready to start fishing. Used a regular digital camera.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They sure did work in your video. yall were catching some good ones.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice video gentleman! Very solid sheepshead as well, they look delicious! Gonna check the website myself to see about them skinny wraps!


----------

